# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نحوه انتخاب رشتــــه دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان

من واسه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی 5 تا انتخاب زدم الان چطوری اونا میان انتخاب میکنن همون انتخاب اول رو میزنن واسه قبولی اگه ظرفیت داشته باشه ؟!

----------


## MehranWilson

الان خیلی ممنون که دوستان جواب دادن

----------

